# I am seeing increased tips with this simple "sign"



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

It's just a 4 x 4 inch label on a yellow label - it's almost super thin plastic.
I'm trying various locations - dash, back of the headrest, etc..
(used my dymo label maker - with the non-paper labels - easy to remove and move around)


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

IDK.... When glanced at quickly, it appears to read that tips _are_ included. Maybe try putting some emphasis on the word "not" using some italics, caps, or bolder font perhaps.


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> IDK.... When glanced at quickly, it appears to read that tips _are_ included. Maybe try putting some emphasis on the word "not" using some italics, caps, or bolder font perhaps.


Good point, I will do that


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I would remove the word "are". 

If they are worried about grammer or spelling, then it stuck.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Mine says "Tips are always appreciated! Thank You!"

I just put it up last week. The few days I drove I had a 100% tip rate. Did not get to drive this weekend to put it to the test. Hopefully next weekend.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> IDK.... When glanced at quickly, it appears to read that tips _are_ included. Maybe try putting some emphasis on the word "not" using some italics, caps, or bolder font perhaps.


Tipsy Driver Included !?!?

Reported


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Mine says

“My Bookie is looking for me. TIPS ARE NOT REQUIRED BUT WILL LIKELY SAVE MY KNEES!”

I don’t think it’s working. Most of my riders want out of the car after reading it.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Ahem...it's: g-r-a-m-m-a-r.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

I use this sign. Hard to say if it helped with tips, because I added it only about week after I started. Mostly, I get questions on the rating system. Nobody knows a 4-star rating is bad.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

The above sign, I would leave off "but not required" as this leaves the pax an out.



Drivincrazy said:


> Ahem...it's: g-r-a-m-m-a-r.


 Thanks for validating that.


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

I too do not like the "not required" words and I also hate the "please let me know ...blah blah blah" - that encourages people to ask me for favors.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

One week with my tip signs in my car has increased my tip percentage greatly.

Pre Tip sign 34% tipped.
Pre Tips sign 2019 only 22% tipped.
Post Tip sign 73% tipped.

Of course 1 week is not enough time to fully analysis if the sign has helped however it is looking promising. I will continue to monitor the results.


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

Nobody will tip if they don’t understand the reason “why” behind it. Make your own custom tip sign that says how Uber takes 50%-60% of whatever the pax paid for the ride. All the people that I told about Uber taking that much from drivers are surprised so then they do tip.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> One week with my tip signs in my car has increased my tip percentage greatly.
> 
> Pre Tip sign 34% tipped.
> Pre Tips sign 2019 only 22% tipped.
> ...


Any updates? If it has still had an amazing effect, I'll do it. If I can push 50% tips to 75%,that would be pretty awesome!


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

AlteredBeast said:


> Any updates? If it has still had an amazing effect, I'll do it. If I can push 50% tips to 75%,that would be pretty awesome!


For the month of Feb 2019 I am at 59% PAX tipping compared to 22% in Jan 2019 and 35% in all of 2018.


----------



## HyundaiBigDog (Dec 15, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> For the month of Feb 2019 I am at 59% PAX tipping compared to 22% in Jan 2019 and 35% in all of 2018.


what does your tip sign say?

Any tip sign is better than no tip sign. But I think a sign that gives a reason to tip is more powerful than "Tips are greatly appreciated".


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> what does your tip sign say?
> 
> Any tip sign is better than no tip sign. But I think a sign that gives a reason to tip is more powerful than "Tips are greatly appreciated".


That's what I'm saying though.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

My tip section says: Tips are always appreciated. I like the keep it simple approach.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

I finally put up my improved version of a tip sign and jar. Check pics. Before, I would just pin some cash to the dash one way or another. I know both styles helped, but the new style with lights looks promising. The three tips were $5,2 and 2. Small sample, but if I can maintain anywhere near 75%, I'd be delighted. Formerly, I'm guessing around 30% tipped.


----------



## Seth619navy (Jul 14, 2017)

@Drivincrazy what kind of light do you use for your tip jar and where can I find one? Me likey, lol :smiles:


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

It's Antec accent lighting, white, USB powered, 6 LEDs. Fry's Electronics in Las Vegas. They are quite bright. Make sure you don't "blind" the incoming cars. ..only inward face the lights. Cig lighter with USB adapter. Try different placements. $10 + tax.


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

Where can I get a decent tip sign? Not sure how to make one myself and do it well.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Rideshare hasn’t been a thing that long and, “tips are greatly appreciated” is already a grotesquely overused cliche! 

Up there with, “wasssup?!” or, “this called, it wants it’s this back” or “not”. Or mints and water. So lame! So annoying!

Who in the f uses ‘greatly’ in every day conversation? Be creative, come with your own phrasing. I’m sure the people you’re trying to beg from will appreciate the effort!


----------



## 8 Minute Ad Revenue (Mar 28, 2021)

theMezz said:


> I too do not like the "not required" words and I also hate the "please let me know ...blah blah blah" - that encourages people to ask me for favors.


I feel the opposite way. Anytime I see a sign asking me to do something, such as rating 5 stars or tipping, it makes me want to do the opposite. I don't do the opposite, but I feel like many passengers feel the same way.


----------



## Robertmt (Jun 16, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> One week with my tip signs in my car has increased my tip percentage greatly.
> 
> Pre Tip sign 34% tipped.
> Pre Tips sign 2019 only 22% tipped.
> ...


This sign is available on Amazon for $7.99 set of 3. Just ordered them myself.


----------



## ng4ever (Feb 16, 2016)

Very nice. I seen this on the back of one of the seats before in a Uber or Lyft car I was in. Not the same thing but similar.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

FLKeys said:


> Pre Tip sign 34% tipped.
> Pre Tips sign 2019 only 22% tipped.
> Post Tip sign 73% tipped.


Can I safely assume you have a statistics related background/education?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Can I safely assume you have a statistics related background/education?


Yes, been running numbers since I was 15. Running numbers is way more accurate than guessing.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

theMezz said:


> Good point, I will do that


I wouldn't italicize it because it insinuates an obligation to do so. Tips should be at the discretion of the rider and I think the original way you had it was appropriate.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

theMezz said:


> It's just a 4 x 4 inch label on a yellow label - it's almost super thin plastic.
> I'm trying various locations - dash, back of the headrest, etc..
> (used my dymo label maker - with the non-paper labels - easy to remove and move around)
> 
> ...


----------

